# Solid summer patterns and a couple hogs...



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Had a great couple days last week at a favorite lake of mine. The weather was stable but sweltering during the day so we concentrated on the light change periods and i'm glad we did, because i couldn't have asked for better fishing. It was glass calm and clear skies the whole time too, which generally doesn't bode well for a good bite in my experience. 3 days in a row my friend and i hit the water about an hour before sundown until a couple hours after, and again an hour before sunrise until the sun was high in the sky. 
The fish seem to be in the full summer peak swing of things. They were definitely killing to eat. My basic strategy was when there was light, senkos and worms, and when it was dark, topwater frogs and lizards. I took a couple on a swimbait one evening as well. It actually didn't seem to matter what we used, they were just smashing everything. It's the kind of fishing that makes it worth all the times i've been skunked. Violent surface explosions abound. My hookup ratio with the frog usually goes about 50% and i hooked almost every fish that struck, as they were just inhaling the bait. As far as location, active fish seemed to be everywhere. It seemed we could do no wrong. That's my kinda pattern. Truly a blessing. Plenty of 3 lbers and smaller, a number of 4s, and a couple damn near 5s as well. If we had been in a tourney there would have been some heavy bags a couple times out. And then every day about 7 am when the sun was bright, the bite would shut off like a light switch. 
The fish in the picture were the personal best doubler ever in my boat. You gotta love that. My friend caught the bigger one on a frog and mine came on a senko. The big one weighed just under 5 on the digis, the smaller one i didn't weigh but would estimate in the mid 3s. Directly after we released them the bite turned off and it turned sweaty hot. Not a bad way to cap off the trip...


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Very nice! The morning and evening shallow bites are nice this time of year.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice FISH! I know this pattern very well yet I cant bring myself to get up before sunrise anymore...Man I'm Lazy!


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

i like the seats... nice fish


----------

